# Sad Things You Do To Your Pokemon Without Noticing



## kyeugh

I can't speak for you guys, but it happens to me all the time.  For example, I used to be really good with the starters, back in the third Generation.  Lately, however, Sammurott is always my HM slave.  Also, I have a tendency to not teach my Legendaries HMs, so I abuse everyone else in my party to do it to them instead.  Any of you guys do anything of the like?


----------



## Superbird

>Explosion


----------



## shy ♡

I think making my pokemon fly me places while they're unconscious is pretty damn cruel.


----------



## kyeugh

Yeah, that- oh yeah, I just got a bunch of nice, weak and rare Pokemon over GTS negotations, so I'm grinding them by making them battle Pokemon thirty something levels over them.  Heh, if they die I just move on to the next one.  Oh no!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I nickname them in different languages, and then force them to battle against their will.


----------



## Keldeo

But is it really against their will?

"Spearow! Use Fly! Even if you're poisoned and have two HP left!"


----------



## Dar

Avoiding training them, so they always faint against Pokemon 10 levels higher than them.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I also force them to breed. A lot.


----------



## Music Dragon

Well, it's hard for me to tell you about things I don't notice, isn't it?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I always forget their birthdays. I must seem like such a jackass to them.


----------



## ultraviolet

Pathos said:


> I think making my pokemon fly me places while they're unconscious is pretty damn cruel.


are they actually unconscious though? I thought the 'faint' status just meant they were too weak to battle; considering most pokemon that know fly can fly _anyway_, it probably wouldn't be so bad for them to fly to a pokemon centre so they can feel better. I mean considering that getting a pokemon to fly/other HM while unconscious is not only cruel, but probably not actually possible, it makes more sense to me for 'faint' to mean 'unable to battle'. I think that's what they say in the anime, too.

I dunno, i think leaving pokemon in the computer for ages seems a bit cruel, because iirc the canon doesn't really elaborate on what it's like in there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

ultraviolet said:


> I dunno, i think leaving pokemon in the computer for ages seems a bit cruel, because iirc the canon doesn't really elaborate on what it's like in there.


All I can remember is that from the gen I anime, Professor Oak personally took care of all the Pokémon that Ash stored away in the PC.

It seems very unreasonable though, that _all_ Pokémon kept in PC boxes could be given this same treatment.


----------



## shy ♡

ultraviolet said:


> are they actually unconscious though? I thought the 'faint' status just meant they were too weak to battle; considering most pokemon that know fly can fly _anyway_, it probably wouldn't be so bad for them to fly to a pokemon centre so they can feel better. I mean considering that getting a pokemon to fly/other HM while unconscious is not only cruel, but probably not actually possible, it makes more sense to me for 'faint' to mean 'unable to battle'. I think that's what they say in the anime, too.
> 
> I dunno, i think leaving pokemon in the computer for ages seems a bit cruel, because iirc the canon doesn't really elaborate on what it's like in there.


Fair, but there's also having my pokemon fly me places when it's poisoned/burned/asleep/frozen/paralyzed. u_u


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Let's see, I make my pokemon breed a lot, making them use HMs while unconsious, and, um, sometimes I make them faint on purpose. And most of my pokemon are just sitting in the PC(which really can't be _that bad_ because it doesn't lower their friendship).


----------



## Scootaloo

I always laugh at their sprites. 
Also, whenever I start a new Pokemon game, my starter is usually like 20+ levels higher than some other Pokemon i catch, so when the starter is low on HP, i send out a weak level 6 or so pokemon from my party to battle so I can heal the starter without it getting hit. And the low levels never really have a chance against the pokemon i battle when I do that.


----------



## Dar

Pathos said:


> Fair, but there's also having my pokemon fly me places when it's poisoned/burned/asleep/frozen/paralyzed. u_u


I suddenly imagined a flying block of ice, with a Pathos riding on top.


----------



## Murkrow

ultraviolet said:


> I dunno, i think leaving pokemon in the computer for ages seems a bit cruel, because iirc the canon doesn't really elaborate on what it's like in there.


If they're aware of it, either they have some hellish experience of disembodied consciousness, or are subject to a virtual reality. But even in the case of a virtual reality, if they really like their trainer they might be sad that they're not there (unless there's a virtual trainer in there, but imagining that makes it sadder for me D: ).

Or they're not aware of it at all and being left in there indefinitely isn't all that different from death.

EDIT: Or yeah Professor Oak looks after them all


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I make them eat herbal medicine, the ones what that don't evolve by happy and that don't know return, in any case, is more cost-efficient at higher levels, eh? I mean, I supplement with fresh water but. but it's ~good for them~ _and_ cost-efficient, eh, maybe that doesn't count.


----------



## shy ♡

Dar said:


> I suddenly imagined a flying block of ice, with a Pathos riding on top.


If you were in my games you'd see this quite a bit.


----------



## sv_01

Sometimes I just force them to breed and them release them. So sometimes the baby never knows its mother... And thinking of the interspecies breeding thing, it might creep them out a bit.


----------



## kyeugh

sv_01 said:


> Sometimes I just force them to breed and them release them. So sometimes the baby never knows its mother... And thinking of the interspecies breeding thing, it might creep them out a bit.


Sometimes I name them terrible things.  I needed to breed my Tyranitar to get a Larvitar, but it was male, so I went and caught a female Pupitar and named it Babymomma.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I think it's pretty horrible of me to purposely make one faint in order to win a battle or catch another.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

Well I did catch a Zubat and chain bred it several times so the baby(CountDrake, my Crobat who is currently at level 67)would learn Rain Dance and then I ended up deleting Rain Dance for Venoshock of all things.
By the way:


> Sometimes I name them terrible things. I needed to breed my Tyranitar to get a Larvitar, but it was male, so I went and caught a female Pupitar and named it Babymomma.


That made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Frostagin

Catching for my Pokèdex and then sticking them in a box until the end of time.


----------



## kyeugh

It think it's sad that you can fly on a fainted Pokemon.


----------



## Karousever

By the time I got to the second Gym Leader in White version, I already had a team working for me. For the rest of the game I only used that team (until I beat the Elite 4). That means only six pokemon got love and care, and I just kept catching others to leave them in my PC for forever. Once I beat the Elite 4, I started training others for fun.

Oh, and when they keep missing because their accuracy was lowered or they fail to pull off a move with low accuracy, I call them absurd names under my breath. I feel kind of bad now...>.>


----------



## Maddy

I surf on a fainted Pokemon and then fly away, leaving it there in the sea (or at least that's what the game makes it look like). I am also a major supporter of Pokemon incest as I force the mother to breed with her son while the creepy daycare guy watches them :O


----------



## Karousever

Oh yeah, I'm really guilty of breeding. Great-great-great-great-great-great grandmothers are the guiltiest, in my PC box. I hope that they all get confused and think it's someone else, and do it anyway. They must, because the line keeps continuing. That, or for some reason the male thinks his great-great-great-great-great-great grandma is hot. Which is wrong, on many levels.


----------



## CJBlazer

I interbred my Pokemon. *shudders*

I force the sons to rape their mother and make the fathers rape their daughters. Its gross I know.


----------



## Maddy

We also force them to stay inside these tiny little Pokeballs and come out and battle at our command... At least that's what Team Plasma and N would say.


----------



## Dannichu

I tend to breed an absolute ton of chilluns and only use the one out of potentially 30+ that has the really good stats I want. The rest are then usually GTS fodder (if it's a remotely in-demand mon) or, worse, trading fodder for a game I'm planning on restarting.

Sometimes this happens when I'm breeding for a specifically gendered offspring (especially if I want gender+ability on something like Togepi) and I feel like China/Henry VIII in reverse. "A MALE? What good is this?".


----------



## Spoon

I'm the Pokémon equivalent of a puppy mill, except instead of for profit, I release the majority of their newly hatched selves free of charge.

 Otherwise I'm a caring, loving, perfectly law-abiding Pokémon trainer. Honest.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

pathos said:


> I think making my pokemon fly me places while they're unconscious is pretty damn cruel.


It is huh? Yesterday my Kingler in SS had to surf me while fainted. I didn't mean for her to, but she was defeated by the mofo swimmer with the TWO gyradoses on the way to Cianwood. Luckily it was right outside the city so she only had to go a short way in that weak state. There's also the fact that that Kingler's name happens to be Sashimi and if you know what that is it's probably a cruel name. Though I honestly didn't call her that because I think of her as food, I weirdly find it pretty sounding for a name. 


Another cruel thing I did was once begun a ruby file with the intention of only being basically a pokemon pimp. I started with a torchic (which I had forced female via soft resetting) just so I could give it as a cumbuskian to my best friend to help her breed. 

I have also several times in various versions withdrew a pokemon only to use cut because in almost every version there is at least one area that requires it (Ex. Ilex forest in jhoto, Eterna Galactic Headquarters in Sinnoh) and it's been a while since I have carried a pokemon that I use which either can have cut or I want to have it without access to the move deleter.  

Lastly I believe my SS might be the first game where I have allowed my pokemon in catch-up training to faint so many times. I did not mean for this to happen but while catch-up training my Hoothoot, Ratatta and Meowth (all evolved now) they fainted several times.


----------



## Karousever

Oh, there's also the thing where I send out a "meat shield" so I can heal someone stronger. That never gives me the fuzzy feeling inside. Never.


----------



## nothing to see here

Any Pokémon I get in a GTS trade that doesn't come with a nickname is doomed to leave the PC box only for breeding (to get a not-permanently-named-the-same-as-its-species critter of the same type) or when being traded away again for something else.  

And of course, whoever traded me those poor nameless Pokémon would be able to post "I never give names to anything, even if I raised them since birth.  I just call them by their species all the time."  (Hey Dog, go catch this ball! Cat, don't jump up on the counter! Go away Human, I'm trying to get the computer to work!)


----------



## Skoonk

I capture Pokemon and leave them in my party for an entire, long,journey and don't even use them once.


----------



## DarkAura

Naming my female Gyarados Lizzie is pretty disturbing if you know the reasoning. Yet it's oddly fitting... oh god, it crosses the line twice.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Well, I guess i have whole pc boxes i haven't trained. Yet...

For the record, though, i think i'm a pretty nice trainer. The pokemon i use for battle get to battle a good amount, sometimes i'll even train them to close to level 100, and i try not to let them faint and i heal them at the centers and stuff :3

But, I am guilty as charged here.....i'll probably restart my white 2 after my first win to try out hard mode LOL i haven't started white 2 yet, though....(actually i've been wondering if i feel all bothered over what pokemon to start with and stuff o-o; cuz i keep waking up feeling sick and i know i've went through stuff like this over pokemon games a few times in the past....though i think i got over it for awhile. hmn. its best i keep doing things to calm myself and remember that games are meant to be fun and not stressful xD; also restarting over and over if i feel disatisfied is fine too its not like i'm gonna have super rare wifi pokemon later on in the game anyways o.o; )


----------



## haneko

Judging them according to their natures. It's not like they can control their personality, but I'm still kicking that timid Gyarados off my team.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I guess sacrificing pokemon to win time to time in facilities counts. Not the nicest thing, but in facilities, they probably don't mind too much......we all wanna win, at like, any cost overall. Ya know? You feel less guilt knowing pokemon in general like to fight as much as their trainers.....<333


----------



## IndigoClaudia

i fed my vikavolt a bitter herb to heal him...


----------

